# Ultimate lure saver



## Jim

Just from the name you would think this is the best invention since sliced bread. Is it?

Company Website: https://www.ultimateluresaver.com/index.cfm

This product I always wanted to buy and try. But I never got around to trying it. Seems like a great idea, but mixed reviews are plenty. Lures are getting up there in price, upwards of $20. Now I know allot of us will not throw them because we are afraid to lose those expensive cranks. What if there was a way to make sure you do not lose your lure. All you lose is the hook. Would you try it? Why not? Tackle Tour did a review : https://www.tackletour.com/reviewultimateluresaver.html they seems to like it. The theory works.

So this is the game plan. I need 9 people who want to try this out on there own, and who are willing to lose one of there crappy cranks. Sharpen some old rusty hooks, bust out the dollar clearance section crankbaits, and let’s have some fun. Does this work or is it too good to be true.

I ordered 3 sets:
A set of 6 pound test, 8 pound test, and 10 pound test. There are 3 sets of rings per pound test.

*You have to match your line rating to the link as described here: * https://www.ultimateluresaver.com/how.cfm
Please read there website and rigging methods and choose which one you want. 

I need 1 person for 6 pound class 1,JustfishN 2,69machI 
I need 2 people for 8 pound class 1,fishnfever
I need 0 people for 10 pound class 1,Bryce 2,Icefisher15 3,Esquired

First come first serve. 

I want pros and cons again. Were you able to retrieve the lure after a snag? Did you catch a fish and not lose it? 

Remember cheap cranks and old hooks. I will not be responsible for lost lures LOL!

I know this one is going to take awhile, so Im goin to try to have everyones results by the middle of June.


----------



## Anonymous

I am in for the 10 lb test. I hope I dont hook a huge fish and these things come undone... I will use them for striper fishing I allways get hung up in those rockpiles.


----------



## JustFishN

I'll do a 6 pound test if you want


I hope they work.. if they do I'll buy some lol I am always losing things


----------



## Jim

BRYCE said:


> I am in for the 10 lb test. I hope I dont hook a huge fish and these things come undone... I will use them for striper fishing I allways get hung up in those rockpiles.



Your a brave man!


----------



## Anonymous

Hey Jim I would be interested in the 8 pound


fishnfever


----------



## Icefisher15

Ill gladly field test these and do a review. Id like the 10LB class if at all possible. Thanks JIM!


----------



## Jim

JustFishN said:


> I'll do a 6 pound test if you want
> 
> 
> I hope they work.. if they do I'll buy some lol I am always losing things




All set!


----------



## 69machI

I'm in for 6 pound class. I'm always losing lures trolling to find fish out in the open.


----------



## Jim

Everyone is all set so far!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will also do a 10lb review if you still need one. I plan one using it on my boat in the Delaware Bay and Offshore for Stripers and Tuna so I can really give it a test!


----------



## Jim

esquired said:


> I will also do a 10lb review if you still need one. I plan one using it on my boat in the Delaware Bay and Offshore for Stripers and Tuna so I can really give it a test!



All Set!


----------



## Anonymous

JustFishN and I received ours today 4-18-07.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Received mine today and will start testing at once! Thank you.


----------



## 69machI

Got mine yesterday, will have it on the water this weekend.


----------



## Anonymous

got mine


----------



## wingshooter1002

jimmyt, i would like to try the 8 lb if you have any left. i just hope they dont give when i have a big ole fish on there. this would benefit me because i like to fish shallow woody areas and i am constantly losing lures and getting wet to retrieve them. if i can just lose one trebel, that would be much better.


----------



## Jim

wingshooter1002 said:


> jimmyt, i would like to try the 8 lb if you have any left. i just hope they dont give when i have a big ole fish on there. this would benefit me because i like to fish shallow woody areas and i am constantly losing lures and getting wet to retrieve them. if i can just lose one trebel, that would be much better.



Excellent! In the mail tomorrow!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## wingshooter1002

thanks jim. hey great site.


----------



## Jim

Here is a quote from Cjensen from another forum just yesterday about the luresaver:

Chartreuse Perch. I decided I was gonna really force myself to throw cranks around timber this year. So far I really like the results. 
As a side note I replaced the stock split rings with some luresaver split rings (rated 10lbs). I've read both good and bad things about them but I figured I'd give em a try since my aim isnt all it should be and I was throwing a LC into some pretty thick cover. I got hung up quite a few times, replaced a total of 6 hooks because of hangups but never lost the crank. Landed 3 fish total (this one being the hardest fight) with no problems and no hooks coming loose because of fish. Just thought I'd pass that along. 

*This is the story of the fish he caught:*
Afternoon all, 
I dont post a whole lot on here but thought I'd share my new PB with you all. Yesterday was my first day out on the home lake (gotta love work!) Caught her around some submerged timber in about 10-12 ft of water. The mighty Lucky Craft RC 2.5 was my weapon of choice for the day. Have been forcing myself to get comfortable throwing crankbaits around timber. With a toad like this I dont know if I'll throw much of anything else. My buddy was throwing a spinnerbait as well as a jig and didnt have any takers. Didnt have a scale with me but I'm comfortable saying she's at least 6lbs. All in all a pretty good 1st day on the water. 

I will post a pic of the fish later If I remember LOL!


Anyone get a chance to try theirs yet?

Me....nope! Hopefully within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Sounds good - I am rigging up an X-Rap with my 10 lb rings today and will report how they work


----------



## Captain Ahab

The Big Review:

1. Rigged up a clown colored X-Rap with the 10lb lure saver. Changing out the O-Rings was not that bad, used a pair of needle nose pliers and only manged to stick the hook in my finger three times. Very little blood, but the hooks do hurt - poor fish! 

2. Tied the lure onto a rod that was strung with 30lb braided line and then took the lure into the back yard. Using a fence post I snagged the rear treble into the post and pulled straight back, it took a real good pull but the Lure Saver Ring opened as promised snapping the lure back towards me (I ducked so no more blood, sorry) and leaving the treble hook, slightly bent, in the post.

3. Realized that I do not have replacement trebles, so I straightened out the old one and took the lure to the nearby stream. Found a nice calm section and checked the action, the lure ran fine, nothing different then with the stock O-Rings which is good. Did manage to snag into a few rocks on the stream bottom, the rocks flipped over before the hook pulled out.

RESULTS:

*I give this product an excellant rating*. 

You will need to carry extra hooks and small pliers if you intend to keep 
using the lure after a snag. 

It took a lot of effort to get the O-Ring hook to release the hook, I could not get it to open with even the heavy salt water rod (very stiff action) until I pulled straight from the reel so I cannot see how a fish would pull the ring open.

The O-Ring opened without breaking the lure or bending anything but one hook. Since you will lose the hook, that is of no concern. 

The O-Ring stayed with the lure, which is great and allows for simple re-attachment of a new hook.

This device will not save your lure if it wedges under something, but seems especially good for using trebles around wood and plants.

A+


----------



## wingshooter1002

was out on hensley the other day. i put the 8lb lure savers i got from jim on my lucky craft. i didnt catch any fish but i did get snagged up. the hook came loose but i still have my 17 dollar lucky craft. good trade i say.


----------



## Jim

Hey guys, Im gearing up for another review so I would like to put this one in the books. Try to get this review done by the end of June so we can move on to the next item. I and Xmytruck will be testing these up in Maine next week and we will report back then.


----------



## Anonymous

I went out yesterday with my Lure savers on a new X-rap I bought just for the occasion. I fished lake Alamo and have to say I was impressed.

*Pros*
The product does exactly what it says it does. I hung up twice in deep flooded timber and still have my X-rap today. 
I hooked two fish and did not notice any bending or strain to the lure saver at all.

*Cons*
It is hard to say any at all. If you want to call a con having to replace hooks after the lure saver comes apart the go ahead. But I think it's a small price to pay for getting your six dollar crank bait back. 

Overall I give it a 10 out of 10. Ill be buying these and putting them on all my cranks.
The confidence you get from knowing 99 out of 100 times your going to get your lure back is almost priceless. Because that is the reason I am most likely to pass a spot over.


----------



## Anonymous

justfishn and I will have our results in some time this coming weekend. Took a couple of days off next week so will have plenty of time to give them a good test.



fishnfever


----------



## wingshooter1002

this is somthing i would definatley spend money on. i cant find them around here though. i would like to buy a bunch of them and keep them in the box. i have one left on my lucky craft pointer. if i snag, i hope its on the front trebel. lol. great product and i recomend it to anyone who is tired of leaving money in underwater trees.


----------



## Anonymous

Well justfishn and I did ours yesterday 6-18. Did most of our testing here in back yard. I had two old crank baits that were just kicking around and thought what better to try these out on!! So I handed one to justfishing and I took the other. After a few tries and a couple of pokes in my finger * while justfishn had a good couple laughs at my expense*

after we purposely hooked the lures into trees, ground and yes even wedged one of the hooks in between to good sized rocks. They did just what they are intended to do... SAVE THE LURE!!!! Just remember to pull the line straight towards you and not to the side. After that we headed to a local pond to see what we could catch. Unfortunately we didn't get any thing. Could have been the cranks were just old, faded and chipped badly?


We both feel these are worth the money!! Especially for those expensive cranks or that one of a kind. 

The only thing that was kind of a pain was installing them and reinstalling hooks. How ever that is a small price to pay to keep you favorite lures.


Fishnfever & justfishn


----------



## Jim

So we conclude that this is a good product to have on those really expensive rare lures.


----------



## Anonymous

Sure do!!!



fishnfever


----------



## redbug

Thanks for the input on these I have lost several expensive crankbaits 
I will look int these and hpe they do the trick.


----------



## Icefisher15

First off, I apologize to all for the late review on this product, ive been fishing so much that I havent really been online. 
Very easy to install on a lure especially if you have splitring pliers. This product does just what the purpose is meant to do which is save the lure lose a hook, pairing the lure with the lure saver with the correct line poundage will save you from losing those expensive cranks, great product for me considering im a big river fisherman and love to fish structure especially timber and logs. I have not had a real big fish on the lure paired up with the luresavers so I cannot say if a fish can cause the luresaver to release the hook. Overall I believe this to be a great product and will in the long run save me quite a bit of money if I keep putting these on my high dollar lures. Would recommend to anyone looking to save those high dollar lures from getting stolen by snags.


----------



## RnRCircus

For me this product would have no value. I throw away all lures when the hooks become dull/damaged because it is far easier to buy a new one than change hooks on the old one.


----------



## Jim

RnRCircus said:


> For me this product would have no value. I throw away all lures when the hooks become dull/damaged because it is far easier to buy a new one than change hooks on the old one.



RnRCircus,
The product is designed so you lose the hook and not the $20 lure.


----------



## RnRCircus

Jim said:


> RnRCircus said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me this product would have no value. I throw away all lures when the hooks become dull/damaged because it is far easier to buy a new one than change hooks on the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RnRCircus,
> The product is designed so you lose the hook and not the $20 lure.
Click to expand...


I understand that, but if it is not worth the trouble to me to replace a hook why would I install this device?

If I lose or damage a hook on a $20 or any price lure it goes in the garbage.


----------



## cjensen

So if ya bust a hook on a $15 Lucky Craft lure, instead of just replacing the hook you throw the whole lure away? If thats the case just send em to me instead of trashing them...heck I'll even pay for shipping.


----------



## redbug

This is a good product for the people use the higher priced lures and could be to any crankbait user I think it is only a matter of time before they become the standard split ring..


----------



## Icefisher15

cjensen said:


> So if ya bust a hook on a $15 Lucky Craft lure, instead of just replacing the hook you throw the whole lure away? If thats the case just send em to me instead of trashing them...heck I'll even pay for shipping.



Yah im right behind cjensen here, if you need some lure recyclers me and him will surely take the job.


----------



## RnRCircus

cjensen said:


> So if ya bust a hook on a $15 Lucky Craft lure, instead of just replacing the hook you throw the whole lure away? If thats the case just send em to me instead of trashing them...heck I'll even pay for shipping.



Exactly. It is easier to throw them away and get a new one. The damaged ones get tossed in the first trash receptacle I find.


----------



## cjensen

Makes perfect sense...


----------



## Icefisher15

RnRCircus said:


> cjensen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if ya bust a hook on a $15 Lucky Craft lure, instead of just replacing the hook you throw the whole lure away? If thats the case just send em to me instead of trashing them...heck I'll even pay for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. It is easier to throw them away and get a new one. The damaged ones get tossed in the first trash receptacle I find.
Click to expand...



Take it your pretty loaded then?? Being able to just pitch a nice $15 lure and not looking back...


----------



## RnRCircus

Not loaded, I just do not think it is worth the trouble. Besides, the engineer who designed the lure intended for that specific hook to be used. I do not want to have to keep an intensive supply of treble hooks on hand. Besides for me it's a confidence thing. If the lure has been repaired I have it in my mind it won't work.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Why not just replace the hooks with the exact same hooks. All commercially sold lures use standard type treble hooks - most use commercially avaiable brands.

Further, many lure companies even sell split rings and pliers to replace the hooks if they become rusty, dull or bent. Rapala sure does for one. 

Yo-Zuri lures use owner hooks 

Many other brands use Gamakats, Mustad and VMC hooks.

Even if you cannot match the brand of treble hook you can always match teh size and weight.

By way of example - Owner Treble hooks sell for $3.50 for a six pack - hardly something to toss a $15 or $20.00 lure away over.


----------



## redbug

I agree most guys change the hooks out on their baits before using them.
the one company that changing the hook affects the action is arbogast they use heavy hooks and the lighter hook messes with the action..


live in the now man CHANGE IS GOOD even if it is only a hook..


----------

